# Need help to fix a grizzly



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Grizzle 400 only runs while being choked. Card is good. Can't find anything wrong.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Must not be getting enough fuel??


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have no clue my bro has done everything.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well that don't mean nuthin he's not that good with small engines.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

filter?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

He bought a brand-new uni filter. Not it.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

fuel filter I mean


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

How about if you go into as much detail as you can instead of us playing a guessing game. Exactly what all has he done, what year is it, has it been submerged lately, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok i havent seen the bike. thats y i havent been in much detail. my bro told me wrong its a 2004 big bear 400, hasnt been under water, has a new air filter, drained the tank and checked the vent lines, cleaned the carb twice, and it still only idles when the choke is on.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

adjust the idle screw on the carb


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

WHAT HE SAID ^^^^


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Do that or adjust the choke cable.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Did he snorkel it?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

No. it's fixed he rebuilt the carb. Which means he messed with the needle. Thank y'all for all the help. Bad thing is the front tire fell off and he bent the front a arm. He can fix it haha. Thanks again.


----------

